# Any TICA experts out there?



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am going to enter Darwin in his first TICA show next year but have no idea how to fill out the entry form, can anyone help me out.

Many thanks
xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have only filled out one, but it was pretty straight forward. If you need any specific TICA advice they have their own Yahoo Group TICA-UK : TICA-UK that's great for getting all sorts of TICA specific information form TICA show managers especially.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what part r u stuck on?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am going to sound really stupid but I don't even know which parts of the form I have to fill in - thick or what!!!!

So I guess it is the whole form I am stuck on.

I don't know if I can even say on here which show it is for - are TICA like GCCF where they don't like you advertising which show you will be going to?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

TICA you can which show, thats not a problem. They have their entry forms online don't they, I can have a look at it for you, even if I don't know what to put in all of it.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

OK thanks.
It is My Website show is at Woodgreen Animal Shelter in Jan 09

I just can't figure it out, there are no classes to enter so I have no idea what I am entering him into.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

they don't have classes, just enter him and he goes and is judged in each ring. you're not thick!!!!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so what about if your not TICA registerd can you still show them *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow that form is confusing  not seen one like that before 

is your cat reg with tica? if not don't fill the tica number in.

benching, now i think you can ask if you want to be near friends, but if i were filling it out i'd write i needed one of their pens and not bringing your own, unless you are!

then circle the other stuff maybe

sorry maybe naomi will know!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *so what about if your not TICA registerd can you still show them *


once yes.............


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ahh ok, and yes i thought that site was a bit confussing as well glad it wasnt just me  *


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am having trouble opening their entry form, my lap top is playing me up. They don't have classes in the same way as the GCCF, no side classes.

Every judge present owns a ring and judges every cat in the hall. They divide the cats into breed colours, but they put you into those, you don't have to enter a specific class (if I remember rightly that could be wrong  ) I know for orientals, say a black, they are first judged in their colour class, ie all ori blacks, and awarded a placing up to 5 I think. Then they are judged in their division, for oris I think that means all solid colours in one division and all patterned ones in another but again that could be wrong but you get the idea. So my ori black is now judged against all ori solid colours and placings are awarded. Then all the divisions come together for that breed and the judge gives Best of Breed awards picking the best 3 I think). You amass points for each placing. The judge will then pick from all their best of breed winners from all breeds to final, usually 10 cats, if there are over a certain number of cats. You get more points for finalling. Then you go onto the next ring with the next judge and the same happens there and so on.

You have to wait to hear your pen number called and take and put your cat in the pen with your number on it behind the judge. They get judged, get their placing and you take them back to their own pen and wait for your number to be called for another ring or back to final in that ring.

Its not as confusing as it sounds.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Its ok, he is already TICA registered I had to register him with GCCF after I had bought him so he is dual registered.

Am I right in thinking I also have to inform the GCCF I am showing him at a TICA show?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You will have to tell them yes, on the site there is an email addy for the GCCF contact.

The name breed stuff is all straight forward. I assume you have to circle the bits in the boxes above that apply. The region is EN (North Europe), status no sure, but if he is a kitten leave blank (I think kittens stop at 8mths under TICA), days I assume is what days do you want to do, Saturday and Sunday or just one of them, sex - what ever is appropriate ie MN - Neuter, Coat, SH - short hair, catalogue, what ever he is a kitten or cat (champion) or neuter (alter), status kitten if he is, or I assume could be novice if an adult/alter never shown before, no idea about the category or division. I would give the show manager a call and ask her to talk you through it.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes you do...


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If he is registered with TICA, do you have their equivalent to a pink slip for him ? That may give clues about what category and division to circle.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

No I don't have a transfer slip for him as he is already transferred into my name.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Divisions are Solid, Tortie, Particolour and a few others I can't remember - if its' a Tonk the colour will be blue (or whatever colour he is) mink
mink means tonkinese colouring , sepia means burmese colouring so when I take my lilac Burmese to a TICA show I have to enter her as a lilac sepia )
The TICA website should have an explanation of all the various divisions. The International Cat Association, Inc.
It's actually not as complicated as it sounds, so don't worry, and if you get it wront the entry clerk will be happy to help 

and BTW re mentioning which shows you're doing - it's fine to mention you are going to any sort of show but perhaps best not to mention specific cats you might be taking to any particular GCCF shows. (don't know if there are any other judges on this forum apart from me!) FIFe and TICa you can mention cats as well, as the judging isn't anonymous at those.
The only GCCF rule you have to be careful of is that you must not identify yourself or your cats to a judge at a show before they've finished all their classes for the day. That doesnt' mean you can't say hello briefly - just don't point out your cats 



Toby & Darwin said:


> No I don't have a transfer slip for him as he is already transferred into my name.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

It is my Bengal I am taking, not my Tonkinese.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

That form was a nightmare and half of it didn't seem to apply - not like the normal ones? I just sent mine in with a letter apologising if I had done it wrong


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It is obviously an American Form. With the Zip Code etc. They really should have taken the effort to create a more UK friendly one. I have not seen a form like that before.

Look at this form. Much easier:

Up Coming Shows


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> It is obviously an American Form. With the Zip Code etc. They really should have taken the effort to create a more UK friendly one. I have not seen a form like that before.
> 
> Look at this form. Much easier:
> 
> Up Coming Shows


Well it is a new club and their first show so I think they can have some slack 

Am really excited as first time showing an entire boy!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Well not really, it's just gonna confuse people!


----------

